# not good at math ?



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

Ime not a novist but I never understould what cu in. and cc ment and how it works to figure out hp in a chainsaw


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

15 to 17cc = 1 hp


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I got from somewhere, that cubic inch X 16.387 (approx) = cc's,,,,,,


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

ok thanks Ile write it down glenjudy & rotty 1968


----------



## mojosail (Mar 23, 2010)

Cubic inch and cubic centimeter. A cubic is a three dimentional square of volume. Inch or centimeter being the measurment of one side. Combustion chamber measurement. The greater the volume the more fuel can be burnt. Mo fuel = mo power.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

cc or ci has nothing to do with HP. Just as in a car engine, how the engine is built (efficiency, muffler, timing, etc.) can affect HP output. A 350 ci car engine can have 200hp or 600hp.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is a little program that I have used for several years that will convert almost anything to anything, it is free and it works. Have a good one. Geo

http://joshmadison.com/software/convert-for-windows/


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

geogrubb said:


> Here is a little program that I have used for several years that will convert almost anything to anything, it is free and it works. Have a good one. Geo
> 
> http://joshmadison.com/software/convert-for-windows/


thank you all I'm no longer using this forum by


----------

